# Football shirts, first names or last names?



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Thinking of getting a footy shirt customised with my name on the back of it, cant think whether to use my first name or last name, what do you guys prefere and why? Ideally I would have liked to put my initial followed by my last name, but thats way too long, it would be M.Tafreshi, over the limit so no good I suppose.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

How is it too long?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Footballers have their surname, generally, so i'd go for surname.

Personally i'd never put my own name on a shirt though as i don't play for the club, it's a replica of what the players were, so i'd just get one of their names on the top.

Also, M. Tafreshi is certainly not too long if Vennegor of Hesselink can get his name on the back of a top!


----------



## MDK (Dec 17, 2009)

Go for whichever is most unique out of the 2! :thumb:


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Don't do it at all. If you're going to wear a football shirt, don't put your name on the back.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

no just all the websites have character limits, M.Tafreshi is too long for the limit, if I got this done in a retail store rather than the internet would their be a diffrent limit for characters? lol I understand on the no name thing, just thought it be nice to have a customised shirt jsut for me, a lad can dream cant he!  lol


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

No limit in a retail store as far as i know.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Argos are doing a deal where the more letters you get, the less your elizabeth duke sovereign costs when bought as a package.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

T.F. said:


> No limit in a retail store as far as i know.


oh nice! Might have to nip down to Nike town to get it done, do sports direct do customised shirts?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Tasty said:


> Argos are doing a deal where the more letters you get, the less your elizabeth duke sovereign costs when bought as a package.


didnt know argos do footy shirts?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I got this shirt pressed after spurs beat us last season....


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Mate I'm no style icon but football shirts are the pits. Unless you are actualy gonna play football in it I'd forget the whole sorry idea and buy yourself a super tight T-shirt with glittery bits on it like what I wear...you cant go wrong :lol:


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Seyyed said:


> didnt know argos do footy shirts?


The humanity.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

Give the football shirt a miss altogether mate!!


----------



## joshua11147 (Jan 6, 2010)

Well, maybe I think the beautiful print for the t-shirt for football is last name and the favorite number of the owner the t-shirt. That is based only for what I see in some wearing the t-shirt of some jersey that are wearing some player. But the last decision for the t-shirt that you will print is you.

SEO Services


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Tasty said:


> Argos are doing a deal where the more letters you get, the less your elizabeth duke sovereign costs when bought as a package.


 :lol: :lol:



Seyyed said:


> didnt know argos do footy shirts?


Wake up, brother!


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

I would get the name of a player that plays for the club....

I recommend a Liverpool shirt with Gerrard or Torres on it


----------

